# Thanks Mister Moo and BarneyBandMan!



## SmokeyJoe (Oct 3, 2006)

Just wanted to say thanks to a couple of fine BOTLs (*Mister Moo* and *BarneyBandMan*).

Enjoyed a smoke with these gentlemen at a reputable coffee establishment known in the RDU area. Anejo, Partagas S, God of Fire, at least one refugee from an island nation and Davidoffs were part of the evening - and the coffee wasn't bad either. :ss

Only thing better was the company. Looking forward to another opportunity. :hc


----------



## SmokeyJoe (Oct 3, 2006)

Almost forgot to mention... we missed having *Mtnman36* with us due to a little home break-in he suffered. Missed you, Shawn! Hope you make it next time. :ss


----------



## BarneyBandMan (Mar 29, 2007)

It was a good time. Lots my Anejo cherry...I'm so easy. Thanks Moo. Good coffee---Took home a bag of Honduran and a bag of Ethiopian.

And thanks SJ for the invite and the GoF (among others). Look forward to the next. My ear still hurts you arm-transplant beast


----------



## BarneyBandMan (Mar 29, 2007)

Big thanks to the Moo for the bump. Gotta take my wife's car in for an oil change on Tuesday and for some reason I'm really nervous...


----------



## SmokeyJoe (Oct 3, 2006)

Hey Barney... hope the car ends up being no problem at all. Also, you deserved the RG from Mister Moo. Wish I could boost you both a little more, but alas I have apparently been a little free with giving out reputation. :ss


----------



## Mister Moo (Sep 8, 2005)

Y'in's both a couple of thugs is what yez are. Stop putting cigars in front of me or I'll call a cop.

(Looking forward to Raleigh/February '08/Cigar-BQ. You best be coming. :ss )


----------



## SmokeyJoe (Oct 3, 2006)

Wouldn't miss it! Would take a wild herd of tattood, multi-pierced female goth barristas with open festering wounds on their necks to keep me away...  :ss


----------



## Mister Moo (Sep 8, 2005)

SmokeyJoe said:


> Wouldn't miss it! Would take a wild herd of tattood, multi-pierced female goth barristas with open festering wounds on their necks to keep me away...  :ss


Live the festering goth dream.


----------

